# shooting range targets...



## 03stage2 (Sep 22, 2006)

I have a dumb question. Is it ok to bring your own targets to a shooting range? I own a printing company and I can make whatever size targets I could ever want, as well as whatever image I want. Do most ranges frown uponpeople bringing in their own targets??:smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Unless they have a rule against it (many ranges have strange rules) - then bring your own. I ALWAYS bring my own. On rare occasions, I will buy a silhouette target from the range. That's the only time.


----------



## 03stage2 (Sep 22, 2006)

What is an average size target?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It depends. Some people use the fullsize silohette targets. I but some square rifle targets from Academy Sports, and I use them for pistol shooting. They are green and orange - much easier to see downrange than the targets that are only black and white. I keep having to bring those targets down to me to see where I hit in the black area. 

They make all sorts of sizes. I am not able to look and measure them.

I also sometimes use the small page-sized ones we use for our monthly contests....


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

Here's some places to get ideas for your targets -

http://www.reloadbench.com/pdf.html

http://www.pistoleer.com/targets/


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

At my range as long as it's paper they don't care. Fact they give me some every once in a while. Good bunch down there.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I always supply my own


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

I usually take my own targets to. The only problem i would see is if you were using an indoor range because they like to see the center of the target in a specific place so you minimize the risk of shooting tword the roof. i would take some of your own targets with you but ask the range master if he cares if you use them. The worst he can say is no and you have to buy his. i think the indoor range i use charges about 25 cents per target.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Last time I was at the range, this guy brought in a bunch of newspaper clippings of Osama and just went to town, it was great! :smt082


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jpruett79 said:


> I usually take my own targets to. The only problem i would see is if you were using an indoor range because they like to see the center of the target in a specific place so you minimize the risk of shooting tword the roof. i would take some of your own targets with you but ask the range master if he cares if you use them. The worst he can say is no and you have to buy his. i think the indoor range i use charges about 25 cents per target.


Well, I shoot indoors all the time, and most people take their own targets. Just depends on the range owner basically...


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

My range allows a shooter to bring paper. No cardboard. And no people, ie., Bin Laden or anything that could be politically incorrect. They have no sense of humor. :smt011


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

The Dragon Man range in Colorado Springs lets you bring just about whatever type of target you want. No cans, vegetables things of that sort, but paper/plastic targets they don't mind..

Was there a few days ago and the local swat team was there shooting up silhouette's of all kinds of people. Women, kids, bad guys and gals, of course their goal was only to expire the bad guys.. 

The owner is an old military guy and is in no way PC. Other than standard range rules which his folks enforce no exceptions, the only other rule is be nice and see his museum on WWII weapons..

W


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

The only convient local range left here is a shoulder to shoulder indoor range with pull up targets. They sell targets to fit their metal clips, with two targets on each, for 25 cents each. They made me quit shooting my styrafoam picnik plates with a X taped to the middle, because they were afraid of a ricochet from shooting at a smaller target and possibly hitting the metal clips. I tried to explain that I am a great shot & never miss but they wouldn't buy it.  . 
They were probably right but damn, I miss our outdoor ranges we used to have!:smt022


----------



## 9x19 (Sep 19, 2006)

I bring my own... steel, paper or cardboard... even paint balls. 

I do most of my shooting in "My Back Yard"... the range owner can be a jerk sometimes though! :smt082


----------

